# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال راجب دیپ مجدد کار و دانش یا فنی برای شرکت در کنکور تجربی

## DR Matrix

آقا یکی ما رو راهنمایی کنه 
بخدا گیج شدیم با قوانین مسخره اینا
من دیپلم تجربی 85 با معدل 16/82 دارم ، اگه بخوام دیپ مجدد بگیرم میشه واسه کار و دانش یا فنی اقدام کنم تا نخوام درسای مزخرف انسانی رو پاس کنم؟؟تاثیر معدل چطور میشه ؟ امروز تو مدرسه بزرگسال طرف میگفت دیپ کار و دانش بگیری خیلی راحتتره... حالا اصلا میشه با این دیپ کنکور تجربی داد؟؟
آقا خواهشا تاپیک رو نبندین یکم از این سردرگمی در بیان همه...

----------


## DR Matrix

این همه ملت دارن خودشونو میکشن واسه دیپ مجدد یه مسلمونی نیس جواب منو بده؟؟؟ شاید واسه شما هم بهتر از دروس انسانی باشه ها فکرشو کردین؟؟

----------


## idealist

*اقا میدونی چیه به طور کلی ماها که دبیرستان بودیم و رشته نظری خوندیم ، یه کم برامون غیر متعارفه بریم هنرستان و رشته مهارتی!
پارسال یکی از دوستان دیپ فنی حرفه ای گرفته بود که با اون تو کنکور شرکت کنه ، حالا نمیدونم قصور از طرف خود ایشون بوده ، کد قبلی رو وارد کرده بوده یا اینکه چیزی وارد نکرده بوده خود سازمان سنجش گشته دیپ قبلیشو اورده براش تاثیر داده ، ولی خب زیاد متعارف نیست در هر صورت. شما زیاد اسرار نکن در این زمینه ، بیا رشته نظری دیپ بگیر.
*

----------

